# Overnighting in Keswick



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi

Has anyone spent the night on what I think is the rugby club car park in Keswick. The one on the approach road to the Keswick Camping & Caravaning Club site.
Any information gratefully received.
Alan


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

No.

But thought I had heard something about this and then found this:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1912

You may of course have already seen this as well!

Edit: Should have added perhaps, that I have seen the site and it looks easy to get onto and is v. easy walk (2mins) to the centre of Keswick, as you probably know already. Have stayed instead at the CC & C camp site a coupe of times for a week or so, which is also v. good.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks Duadua
I had seen something like that before, thanks again for the link
Alan


----------

